
SonarSnoop: Active Acoustic Side-Channel Attacks - tlamponi
https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.10250
======
dimnsionofsound
If anyone wants to try a demonstration of sonar on their own laptop and learn
how it works along the way by coding part of it, one of the classes I took and
later graded labs for has a Jupyter notebook you can download for Lab 1:
Laptop Sonar here:
[https://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~ee123/sp18/labs.html](https://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~ee123/sp18/labs.html)

It is an assignment but I promise it’s fun :)

You’ll want to have the appropriate anaconda installed for python 2.7 to be
able to run it, and pyaudio.

edit: clarification

------
wlesieutre
Some previous discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17916200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17916200)

